# Shirts : Tucked or untucked.



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

How do you guys typically wear shirts, either t-shirts or button down. Casual situations, not in more formal situations where tucked is expected, like a wedding or funeral.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I never tuck unless its for a job


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Untucked, can't remember the last time I tucked in my shirt.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Always untucked


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I never tuck unless it's expected/required.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Never untucked unless it's hot weather... short bloke, medium-long shirt left untucked - it looks like I have a normal size body and stumpy little legs. :um

Edit: A bit like this.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ If you don't tuck, I guess you're ........


( should've resisted, but you know how childish I am)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I tuck. Guess you could say I'm 'blessed,' if you know what I mean.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ with very long .........shirts. From the Fabric Gods themselves.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ with very long .........shirts. From the Fabric Gods themselves.


Hmmm, 20% of the posts in this thread are yours, yet you haven't answered the original question???

Now I'm not one to read too much into something like that, but I must say it raises a few eyebrows.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't tucked mine in since middle school. It was part of our school dress code.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Tuck it in
Tuck it in,
If you steppin
Tuck it in.

I keep mine tucked. They say dress for the job you want, not the job you have. That's why I try to dress dapper like a mafia underboss, or at least like a regular mafioso (I don't want the pressure of being a mafia kingpin - also they get whacked too often). You never saw John Gotti or Joseph Bonanno (or their crews) looking like slobs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tucked in,


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Regular t-shirts I usually leave untucked. Polos I usually tuck.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I never tuck them in.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Tucked in with my pants pulled up over my belly button. I'm so fly!


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

T-shirts (my preferred attire), untucked. Dress shirts, tucked. I don't wear polos.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I really realy hate having to tuck my shirt in! Untucked!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Depends on what I'm doing and where I'm at. Some situations call for the shirt to be tucked in while others give the freedom to leave it out.


----------

